# Cooked a frozen pizza in the microwave tonight, trick is in the crisper pan



## newtopreppin (Jul 25, 2021)

I saw on youtube that you can make frozen pizza in a microwave and it helps to use a metal crisper pan that you can put in a microwave. Warm that pan up for about two minutes by itself first. At first, my dough was still too soft, and so I learn that after a few minutes, take the pizza back out and off the crisper pan, and reheat the pan again. That seem to make the bottom crust better so that the pizza won't be flopping around when you try to eat it....it may have been better to let the pizza thaw a little first. it only took about 6 mins from start to finish to have pizza to eat.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

metal pan in microwave by itself???? not so much!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> metal pan in microwave by itself???? not so much!!!!!!!!


I had the same concern, until I realized I was cooking my kid's snacks with small foil-lined trays or sleeves that help to crisp the food. (think Hot Pocket sleeves, which are foil- lined)
NTP is referring to a "crisper pan", not a baking sheet. A thin and flat foil will not have any protrusions to allow electron-jumping induced sparks, so the electrons will just buzz around on the surface.
However, since metal doesn't have a water content (which is what microwaves interact with to heat your food), it often doesn't even get hot to the touch when it's been in a microwave.
I assume the "crisper pan" in question is more than just metal. Otherwise, it would not retain any heat from the claimed two minutes of solo time in the oven.
I do agree that it is a bit dangerous to have nothing but metal in a microwave, even if it's thin and flat. It would act as a reflecting surface, and none of the produced microwaves would be absorbed by anything. This can lead to a runaway situation where you begin to cause problems to the internal circuitry of the oven as the amount of microwaves builds inside the cooking chamber.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I miss my microwave. I have been using my ninja foodi a lot but can't do pizza in it so have grilled a couple, they turn out really fine.


----------



## newtopreppin (Jul 25, 2021)

This is a special pan that you can put in a microwave, I got it off ebay I think. I got an 8in and a 10 inch, the 10 inch will fit red barron pizzas. I put they pan in by itself and heat it up, then add the pizza, then after two minutes or so, i take the pizza out and reheat the pan. I think the frozen pizza makes the pan cold again and so it has to be reheated. It seems to be some sort of metal, but now sure what.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

newtopreppin said:


> This is a special pan that you can put in a microwave, I got it off ebay I think. I got an 8in and a 10 inch, the 10 inch will fit red barron pizzas. I put they pan in by itself and heat it up, then add the pizza, then after two minutes or so, i take the pizza out and reheat the pan. I think the frozen pizza makes the pan cold again and so it has to be reheated. It seems to be some sort of metal, but now sure what.


I just checked Amazon, and found what you're referring to.
They claim the pan can "absorb" microwaves and convert them to thermal energy to use for cooking the bottom of the food. That means it does not act as a reflector, and makes them perfectly safe for microwave use.
It's good to hear that you had positive results. Many of the reviews are not so positive.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I take claims on Amazon with a truck-load of salt.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

That's bad for your health.

I take claims on Amazon, backed up by real-world experience, with only a pinch of salt.
Keeps the ol' ticker ticking.


----------

